# My New Coffee Machine and Grinder Expobar Super Jolly



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Getting some good results for this, still learning though. Any tips and tricks would be most helpful thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice setup. Is there anything you think you can improve?


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks good. Are you storing beans in the hopper? perhaps get a lens hood hopper on the SJ to allow single dosing and to blow grinds out the shute?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Nice Set Up..

Best thing i have learnt (the hard Way)

Dont change too many things at once.

If things are not going to plan.

Enjoy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking very nice:good:







.

As an alternative to a lens hood, Obtain a jam funnel (Lakeland have them) I obtained one in black but you can get silver.You will also need to make an adapter to make it fit the grinder throat.The standard lid off the hopper is OK and this enables you to have a small amount in the hopper not exposed to sunlight/ daylight.


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys i didnt even know they existed. I have been using small amounts added everytime i make a coffee. That picture was taken when i had cheap coffee in to get the burrs going as they were brand new.

This is my first ever coffee machine, well after nespresso so im still new to everything.

Texturing the milk is hard on it though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Texturing is dead easy with the single hole! Get a video up if you're struggling


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Same set up as mine. You can't go wrong with that combo


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice - I really like those machines!


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah please i have tried searching but only found a few. I end up with a coffee and warm milk, no texture or air in it at all.

If im making a small cup say 3 oz milk will it matter if i have a 330ml milk jug?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I use a 330ml jug to do 4oz milk every day - works fine. Would prefer a 500ml if I'm being picky.


----------

